# Russian market explosion with casualties - 27 Dec 2017



## McG (27 Dec 2017)

Have seen this on a few French media already, but nothing English language yet.

http://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvelle/1075229/une-explosion-dans-un-commerce-fait-plusieurs-blesses-en-russie


----------



## jollyjacktar (27 Dec 2017)

From the Daily Mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5215749/At-four-people-injured-blast-St-Petersburg.html


----------

